
Ask HN: Can an insider explain why Apple's networking/connectivity is so poor? - dplgk
This isn&#x27;t meant to be hyperbolic or a rant. I&#x27;m genuinely interested after several years of pain. There are blatant problems that exist with Apple networking&#x2F;bluetooth&#x2F;USB stack (see 10,000&#x27;s of Apple forum posts) and the message we usually get from an app is &quot;There was an error&quot;. Somebody on this earth knows why yet it&#x27;s never been disclosed (or I cannot find it in the piles of &quot;reset your NVRAM&quot; posts on the internet).<p>The follow types of things fail with regularity:<p>- Awake from sleep and connect to previous wifi connection (also wifi stops working and has to be restarted)<p>- Backup iPhone to iCloud<p>- Sign into iCloud on macOS or iOS<p>- Sign into Message on macOS<p>- Sign into Facetime on macOS<p>- Make a Facetime call from macOS (why is call disabled?)<p>- Backup iPhone to macOS over wifi (never got it to work)<p>- Backup iPhone to macOS over USB (loves to fail during backup)<p>- Backups iPhone photos to Photos app (phone disconnects during backup)<p>etc<p>I&#x27;m amazed at the problems Apple seems to have writing stable code for a very limited set of hardware.
======
wskinner
Add to the list: AirDrop. Even with recent hardware on both sides, the success
rate is so low that I pretty much never even try to use it anymore, preferring
to use Dropbox when I own both devices.

------
vargalas
Following. And I add two to the list: \- Macbook's wifi connection is crazily
unreliable. Based on Googling, it's also not unique. \- Iphone cannot find
mobile net after coming out of the basement until I turn the mobile net off
and on again. Grrr.

~~~
blackflame7000
Wifi tends to be a fickle thing and I would wager a good percentage of the
complaints are not specifically the Macbook's fault. Additionally the reason
your Iphone cannot immediately find service is to reduce power consumption.
When low/no cell service exists, cell phones broadcast on 100% power but
reduce the frequency of pings in order to avoid depleting the battery
desperately searching for a signal.

